# Rotting Flesh Radio SHOW #237: Coverage of the Midwest Haunters Convention 2011!!!



## Jonathan (Oct 22, 2008)

*SHOW NOTES FOR THE WEEK OF JUNE 10, 2011 SHOW #237*

*LISTEN NOW*
http://rfrpodcast.com
or
*RIGHT CLICK THIS LINK, SAVE LINK/TARGET AS*
(saves it as an mp3 to your computer)
http://www.rfrpodcast.com/RFR_6_10_2011.mp3
or
SUBSCRIBE USING *iTUNES*
http://www.itunes.com
SUBSCRIBE USING *ZUNE*
http://www.zune.com
or
*USING OUR FREE iPHONE or DROID APP - Search (RFRApp)*

*THIS WEEK'S SHOW NOTES:*
It is that time of the year for that one last haunt romp as we come to you from the *Midwest Haunters Convention*! This week Rotting Flesh Radio is coming to you from the vendor show floor, haunt tours, social events, bus tours and more. We have exclusive interviews with the top vendors in the Haunt Industry from the New through the Icons and all the rotting goodies from the Midwest Haunters Convention!

In addition we have RFR Casket Crew's Storm back with In A Haunt Minute, and the Unknown Scare Actor with a recap of MHC and a new Haunt Fears!

There is a body bag jam packed with Haunt Industry News covering The Last Ride Simulator, Transworld Haunt Show, Morbid Manor Haunted Attraction, Sportland Pier, Terror Behind the Walls, Eastern State Penitentiary, Dental Distortions, David's Dinosaur, Home Haunt News and Reviews, Universal's Halloween Horror Nights, Sea World, Howl O Scream, Netherworld Haunted House, The Nightmares, Bloody Mary, Bobbie Weiner, Tom Devlin's Teddy Told Me To, Fright Zone Masks, Skeletons and More, Creepy Collection, Dark Imaginings Custom Changing Portraits, Wolfman Reboot, McFarlane Figures, THe Walking Dead Action Figures, Tim Burton's Nightmare Before Christmas, Toxic Toons, Eric Pigors, Days of the Dead Convention, Flashback Weekend, and more!

There are ALL-NEW Rules to Win the Screamline Studios Graverobbing Giveaway and Twisted Tunes from the Grave.

So all you Fright Freaks, Haunters and Halloween Junkies, you can...
Sit Back, Relax and Rot Away to Rotting Flesh Radio!
*
THIS WEEK'S SHOW: LISTEN NOW BELOW OR
Right Click, Save Link/Target As To This Link:* http://rfrpodcast.com/RFR_6_10_2011.mp3
(saves it as an mp3 to your computer)

___________________________________________________
*PAST SHOWS ARCHIVE:*

PAST SHOWS:
RFR 5-27-2011 HEATHER LANGENKAMP Stops In and Kelly Collins of Midw...
RFR 5-13-2011 Jon Bernthal and Haunt Apps Stop In
RFR 5-6-2011 Live HAuNTcon 2011 (Tom Devlin Stops In and more)
RFR 3-18-2011 Live from Transworld Haunt Show 2011
RFR 3-4-2011 Chad Savage of Sinister Visions
RFR 2-18-2011 Exec V.P. of Transworld Jen Braverman and Insane Shan...
RFR 2-11-2011 Tyler Barnett and Ministry 80 Stop In
RFR 2-5-2011 Canadian Haunters Convention & Live at Spookywoods
RFR 1-24-2011 Haunt Vendor Surverys, Haunt Owner Rich Strelek
RFR 12-3-2010 LIVE from Arx Mortis and HAuNTcon's Leonard Pickel
RFR 11-19-2010 LIVE Spooky Ranch and Hauntville
RFR 11-12-2010 LIVE at Wells Township Haunted Attraction
RFR 11-5-2010 LIVE at Hundred Acres Manor and Legendary Haunt Tour ...
RFR 10-29-2010 LIVE at Nightmare Factory Haunted House
RFR 10-22-2010 LIVE at Legends of the Fog Haunted Attraction
RFR 10-8-2010 RFR Annual Haunt Tours Kick Off
RFR 10-1-2010 w/Terror on the Fox & Myers House NC
RFR 9-17-2010 w/Meg Foster, Adrian Barbeau & Carson Aune
RFR 9-10-2010 w/DOUG BRADLEY, LOST BOYS & Pumpkin Teeth
RFR 9-3-2010 w/RFR Kicking Off the Haunt Season
RFR 8-27-2010 w/Miko Hughes & Julian Sands
RFR 7-30-2010 w/Robert Carradine & East Coast Haunt Club
RFR 7-16-2010 Live at Heavy Rebel Weekender
RFR 7-9-2010 w/Deneen Melody & Comic Book Divas
RFR 7-2-2010 Celebrate the 4th w/RFR
RFR 6-25-2010 RFR Reborn with MHC Coverage
RFR 5-14-2010 with Alex Vincent and RA Mihaioff
RFR 5-7-2010 LIVE from HAuNTcon 2010
RFR 4-30-2010 RFR Crew Heads out to 3 Cons at Once
RFR 4-23-2010 w/Prop Master Paul Byers
RFR 4-9-2010 Coverage of Transworld & Horrorhound
RFR 3-26-2010 with G Tom Mac
RFR 3-19-2010 LIVE from Monstermania w/Eric Roberts and more
RFR 3-12-2010 with Trick or Treat Studios
RFR 3-5-2010 Haunting Scares Into March
RFR 2-12-2010 with Midwest Haunters Convention
RFR 2-5-2010 OUR 200TH SHOW! RFR:The Musical
RFR 1-29-2010 with The Mortician and Casket Crew
RFR 1-22-2010 with Brian Lashchuck of Beyond the Grave Prod.
RFR 1-15-2010 with Kevin Alvey of Gore Galore
RFR 1-8-2010 with RFR Ringing in 2010
RFR 12-18-2009 with Oderus Ungerus of Gwar
RFR 11-27-2009 with Spookywoods Haunted Attraction
RFR 11-20-2009 with Ben Armstrong of Netherworld
RFR 11-13-2009 with Scream Queen Brooke Lewis
RFR 10-30-2009 LIVE at Hundred Acres Manor
RFR 10-23-2009 with ROBERT ENGLUND (Freddy Krueger)
RFR 10-16-2009 LIVE from Goatman Hollow Haunt Experience
RFR 10-9-2009 LIVE from Frightmares at Buck Hill
RFR 10-2-2009 with Bush Gardens Howl-O-Scream
RFR 9-25-2009 with Terror Behind the Walls & Toxic Toons
RFR 9-18-2009 with Los Angeles Haunted Hayride
RFR 9-4-2009 with Pale Night Productions
RFR 8-28-2009 with TVTV Transylvania Television
RFR 8-21-2009 with Lexington's Scream Park
RFR 8-14-2009 with Screaming Zombie Energy Drink
RFR 8-7-2009 with DEREK MEARS (Jason Vorhees 2009)


JOIN OUR RFR DEADITE ARMY
www.RottingFleshRadio.com - MySpace.com/RottingFleshRadio
www.HauntUniverse.com - www.Twitter.com/RFRPodcast
www.FaceBook.com RFR Fan Page - www.CostumesForKids.net

SUBMIT NEWS:[email protected]
LEAVE A SHOUT OUT: 641-715-3900 x35822


----------

